# snow



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi all, I have just been sorting myself out & getting ready to walk down to the local pub. I look out the window & it's SNOWING!!! What is your whether like where you are? I bet it is better than here. Oh well one day we will find a deal for our bungalow, & be in the sun, I hope. regards griz:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Hi all, I have just been sorting myself out & getting ready to walk down to the local pub. I look out the window & it's SNOWING!!! What is your whether like where you are? I bet it is better than here. Oh well one day we will find a deal for our bungalow, & be in the sun, I hope. regards griz:


You have no idea!!! Its absolutely tipping it down and relentless, we keep getting power cuts, its cold, the rain is pouring through our back door and our garden is completely flooded. It may not be cold enough for snow, 10c here, but, with electricitiy as it is, the heaters arent working too well. I bet you're in a nice warm house!............ and its really windy!!

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> You have no idea!!! Its absolutely tipping it down and relentless, we keep getting power cuts, its cold, the rain is pouring through our back door and our garden is completely flooded. It may not be cold enough for snow, 10c here, but, with electricitiy as it is, the heaters arent working too well. I bet you're in a nice warm house!............ and its really windy!!
> 
> Jo


hi Jo
It might be nice and warm inside but I am going to be frozen by the time I get to the pub, problem is, it's so warm inside that outside feels evan colder,see attatchment, regards griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My garden!


....and if you go outside here you get so wet that you'd take ages to dry off and you'd freeze !! So there LOL!!!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree with Griz.Use to live in South Africa in same non-insulated houses,non-pleasure,but at least outside was warm.Here I am in Belgium-central heating inside,but outside 3c and nasty wind.Not going for walk,and the spring is not coming soon.Renee


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Snowing here....again!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You're all in the wrong place

We have been for a lovely walk along the beach today then came home and had lunch outside in the sun.
It will probably rain cats and dogs again tonight as it has most nights this past week but then tomorrow will be sunny again.
On Tuesday we are going up to troodos in the mountains where there is thick snow after some heavy snow fall last week.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well its still torrential rain here in Malaga and now we have an earth shaking thunder storm too!!! 

Jo x


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> well its still torrential rain here in Malaga and now we have an earth shaking thunder storm too!!!
> 
> Jo x


hi Jo, sorry to hear that the whether is still bad, at least it has stopped snowing here but it is probably because it has got too cold to snow I had to snap a dog off a lamp post on the way home from the pub, & if I was a brass monkey I would be looking for a fabricator/welder. Anyway a month tomorrow, we are off to tenerife for a week to thaw out. regards griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Snowing here....again!


Are you saying it is snowing in spain where are you regards griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Are you saying it is snowing in spain where are you regards griz


Yeh....been snowing on and off here since late October.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Rained for 12 hours solid today in Fuengirola/Málaga


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

Just read about the tornado in Estepona area,which affected all Costa del Sol.Sorry for you,folks.It is snowing second time in Belgium.Unusual winter in Europe,this year.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

magnolia said:


> Just read about the tornado in Estepona area,which affected all Costa del Sol.Sorry for you,folks.It is snowing second time in Belgium.Unusual winter in Europe,this year.


you say it is snowing in belgium, but is it cold, I'v just walked jess to school, & I am now cuddling a large hot toddy, its only 200yds to the school. So that's me in till 3.15, then I'll pick her up. griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ahora empieza la lluvia, agua! agua! agua!, por todos lados!!! aproveche! 

That basically means its the rainy season, water everywhere but its needed! Its still raining and everywheres flooded!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

UK bought to a standstill by snow again


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Hi all, I have just been sorting myself out & getting ready to walk down to the local pub. I look out the window & it's SNOWING!!! What is your whether like where you are? I bet it is better than here. Oh well one day we will find a deal for our bungalow, & be in the sun, I hope. regards griz:


Yesterday - Huge snowfall - roads closed to traffic - power lines down etc. 

More forecast for the week.


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

Not so bad here,2c,but the wind always makes it to feel more chilly.After years in SA miss outdoor life,that's why love south spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

magnolia said:


> Not so bad here,2c,but the wind always makes it to feel more chilly.After years in SA miss outdoor life,that's why love south spain.



you wouldnt want the outdoor life in southern spain right now - 5c, torrential rain, high winds and floods!!!!!!!

Jo


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> you wouldnt want the outdoor life in southern spain right now - 5c, torrential rain, high winds and floods!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo


Are you sure you are in Spain? I think you got confused and you are really in the UK
Seriously though it seems that the winters in Spain are getting more and more like UK winters every year. I spent a lot of time in Southern Spain years ago when my sister was living there (she lived there for about 15 years)and the weather used to be lovely even in January and February. Heavy showers at times but sunshine between the showers.
I now know why so many Brits are moving from Spain to Cyprus.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nothing new - in 1992 It rained every single day in February. We all have rose-tinted spectacles ...... today they are misting up!


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

You are right,Jojo,i wouldnt.I'm good with central heating now,just this cold winter lasts more than 3 months now.But-nothing last forever.I believe once the sun is back,your good mood as well.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> We all have rose-tinted spectacles ....


When I was a lad we most certainly did not ......


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> When I was a lad we most certainly did not ......


Bring back aerosol cans etc we need to kill more ozone, to get more sun lol griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Bring back aerosol cans etc we need to kill more ozone, to get more sun lol griz


....and proper light bulbs, we need more CO2 imissions!!!!!!

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> ....and proper light bulbs, we need more CO2 imissions!!!!!!
> 
> Jo


I see you are getting the idea jo, It's still snowing here & I have got to think about picking Jess up from school, hope the kettle is on for my toddy when I get home. griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> I see you are getting the idea jo, It's still snowing here & I have got to think about picking Jess up from school, hope the kettle is on for my toddy when I get home. griz



The rain has stopped here for now and theres a couple of blue bits breaking through the clouds, so there is hope??. I saw on the Spanish news this morning that from Madrid upwards is suffering the same snow as the UK and Madrid city has apparently ground to a standstill. There was a tornado in Esapona last night which uprooted trees and caused severe damage along the coast - costa del sol, hence it was so bad here last night. I think the weather we're having here is unusual. I overheard some people in the cafe saying that it hasnt been this cold for this long here for 25 years. It has been bad on the whole since mid October. Typical!!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No snow in Málaga ......but!!

25 injured as tornado hits Málaga


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> No snow in Málaga ......but!!
> 
> 25 injured as tornado hits Málaga


that sounds a bit naughty, have not seen anything on the news was it a localised thing? Much damage? regards griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I was in the middle of it. We had to pull off the motorway on the way home as driving along the A7 was just too scary for words - cars parked on the hard shoulder were NOT helping one bit. Aquaplaining at 40 kms an hour is no fun but some idiots were still flashing past at 100km/h. I did think about trying to help the one facing the wrong way on the hard shoulder by Leroy Merlin but I would just have added to the chaos. He seemed happy enough on his mobile phone. 

Driving through Arroyo de La Miel the water was coming UP through the drains .....never a good sign!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> No snow in Málaga ......but!!
> 
> 25 injured as tornado hits Málaga




Gosh, it missed us, but it was horrendously windy and stormy last night, I heard about Estapona!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Most have been close JoJo. It was horrendous up by Plaza Mayor/Leroy Merlin and on to Torremolinos.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Most have been close JoJo. It was horrendous up by Plaza Mayor/Leroy Merlin and on to Torremolinos.


Actually Steve, we were at Plaza Mayor celebrating my sons birthday, we went to "hollywood" - his favourite, when we left at about 9.30pm, the rain was torrential and it was starting to get windy cos my umbrella blew inside out and hit a man on the back of his head!. When we got home it really started to blow a gale with lightening and thunder - and then we had a power cut of course!!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hope you enjoyed the evening ... apart from the weather! 

The consolation was that it was snowing in Worthing?


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Hope you enjoyed the evening ... apart from the weather!
> 
> The consolation was that it was snowing in Worthing?


sounds bad, It does not help when I realise we will be in toremelinos 4 weeks today, booked a cheap week away somewhere hot? Hope it's all over & done with & no casualties, griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

The forecast for ALL Spain over the next few days is NOT great. More serious snow/rain/wind forecast.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> The forecast for ALL Spain over the next few days is NOT great. More serious snow/rain/wind forecast.


Well the snow here has all gone, to be replaced by ice. Have just taken the child to school. 35mins to de-ice the windows, inside & out, I have a 4x4 but still no grip on the side roads. Glad to be back home to, central heating & hot whiskey toddy. -4 here this morning. hope its warmer over there regards griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Was +1 on my way to work. Roads currently dry. But we're all eyeing the clouds. My "issue" is that I have to cross a "pass" to get to from work. It's way above 1000m.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Was +1 on my way to work. Roads currently dry. But we're all eyeing the clouds. My "issue" is that I have to cross a "pass" to get to from work. It's way above 1000m.


did you get to work o.k, what was the pass like? snow/ ice? griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> did you get to work o.k, what was the pass like? snow/ ice? griz


Roads were fine - BUT if it starts to rain NOW - it'll be SNOW up there - so I'll be off home sharpish.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its quite sunny, but a cold wind here in Alhaurin de la torre/Malaga today. Rain is forecast though!??


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Roads were fine - BUT if it starts to rain NOW - it'll be SNOW up there - so I'll be off home sharpish.


Just as well you can come & go at will, hope you get home o.k regards griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh I'll get home OK - But getting in can be devilish hard you know! 

I'm fine with snow etc - 6 years of German winters.

Last year I wandered home late because I'd not been told it was bad - and it was BAD. 

Off I trundled in the missus little Citroen Xsara past a police 4*4, an Ambulance and a recovery truck with car on board - all in the ditch. The HR manager got a severe bollocking - so I'm always sent first now.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Oh I'll get home OK - But getting in can be devilish hard you know!
> 
> I'm fine with snow etc - 6 years of German winters.
> 
> ...


good for you chris, I think the whether sounds a bit better malaga way from what jo says. I must admit that the sun is out here at the mo. But it is only warm through glass. griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

It's gotta be REALLY rough further north in Galica, Cantabria etc. 

What's interesting is that in the UK if the police say STAY HOME folk tend to. Here they don't and the road chaos is worse. This was commented on by Spanish national news yesterday. 

I'm inclined to think it has more to do with the threat of docked wages than a macho attitude to ice.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> It's gotta be REALLY rough further north in Galica, Cantabria etc.
> 
> What's interesting is that in the UK if the police say STAY HOME folk tend to. Here they don't and the road chaos is worse. This was commented on by Spanish national news yesterday.
> 
> I'm inclined to think it has more to do with the threat of docked wages than a macho attitude to ice.


It's funny when I was young, I can remember real winters, with snow up to 4 ft deep. shovelling snow off the path, digging the car not only out of the drive, but with neighbors help, digging right to a major road, so my father & all the others in the road could get to work. But I also remember that in those same years, we not only had bad winters, but we also had good summers, & spring & autumn. but that seems to have all gone. Now we have one season with not to different temperatures. Seems strange? griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> It's funny when I was young, I can remember real winters, with snow up to 4 ft deep. shovelling snow off the path, digging the car not only out of the drive, but with neighbors help, digging right to a major road, so my father & all the others in the road could get to work. But I also remember that in those same years, we not only had bad winters, but we also had good summers, & spring & autumn. but that seems to have all gone. Now we have one season with not to different temperatures. Seems strange? griz


the climate is ever changing. In the not so distant past (victorian times), we've had winters where the thames has frozen over, we've had heat wave summers. In the middle ages there was a decade of real heat.... Since the beginning of time the earth has experienced 500 ice ages and global warmings. What we're experiencing now is just more of the same. Global warming?? Global cooling?? whatevers happening, its happened before and will keep happening I guess. 

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> the climate is ever changing. In the not so distant past (victorian times), we've had winters where the thames has frozen over, we've had heat wave summers. In the middle ages there was a decade of real heat.... Since the beginning of time the earth has experienced 500 ice ages and global warmings. What we're experiencing now is just more of the same. Global warming?? Global cooling?? whatevers happening, its happened before and will keep happening I guess.
> 
> Jo


Hi jo
Yes I think you are right, but it would be nice to have some good whether for a few years, before the grim reaper appears, or before I am too old to be let out by myself, regards griz


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well we've been snowed in since Sunday night/Monday morning; because of where we live (situation) we had quite a bit of drifting so when we watched the weather and they told us 4 - 6 inches had fallen in the south east we looked outside at our 24 inches (and more where it drifted) and realised we must be imagining it. After all when have you ever known the weather forecasters to be wrong????? Finally got our phone line back up (about an hour ago) so until then we had no internet either. No power cuts Jojo!! My wife's parents who have been in Spain for 6 years agree that this winter has been the coldest and wettest they have known and their Spanish friends all agree that it hasn't been like that for decades. But as Jojo alluded to it has been like this before. I loved one statistic repeated many times last summer that here in UK we had the worst period of rain and no sun since something like 1769. Which means that if we are to believe that then in 1769 they had an even worse summer. Nevertheless, there is more than sufficient evidence that something is happening to our global weather system since at no time (at least as has been recorded in any documentation) has there been so many freak weather events in such a short period (I am talking about the last ten years). But the one really frightening geological event that might happen (and although we know why it might happen it cannot be put down necessarily to global warming) is the collapse of the gulf stream. It does collapse periodically and seems to follow a bit of a cycle. The worrying thing this time is it's not really supposed to happen for about another 3 - 5 thousand years. The way it happens is dilution of sea water at the Arctic. This is caused by the melting of the ice and as a result the salt concentration of the arctic water is decreased. It is the salt which causes a gradient and this drives the gulf stream. There used to be something like 12 salt gradients in that region and now there are only 2 and one of those is about to collapse. Nobody knows if it will happen - there may be a mechanism which naturally restores the salinity levels - but at the moment it looks increasingly likely and probably within 20 years. When it happens the gulf stream, which gives Britain its warmer than expected climate for its latitude (yes it really is warmer in UK than it should be!!) will cease to be and Britain can expect slightly colder winters than Canada. Sorry for the lecture but I though maybe one or two of you out there might like to know. In the meantime I must shovel more snow in an attempt to get the car out - it is completely hidden right now - so I can try and get my OH to work tomorrow....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Well we've been snowed in since Sunday night/Monday morning; because of where we live (situation) we had quite a bit of drifting so when we watched the weather and they told us 4 - 6 inches had fallen in the south east we looked outside at our 24 inches (and more where it drifted) and realised we must be imagining it. After all when have you ever known the weather forecasters to be wrong????? Finally got our phone line back up (about an hour ago) so until then we had no internet either. No power cuts Jojo!! My wife's parents who have been in Spain for 6 years agree that this winter has been the coldest and wettest they have known and their Spanish friends all agree that it hasn't been like that for decades. But as Jojo alluded to it has been like this before. I loved one statistic repeated many times last summer that here in UK we had the worst period of rain and no sun since something like 1769. Which means that if we are to believe that then in 1769 they had an even worse summer. Nevertheless, there is more than sufficient evidence that something is happening to our global weather system since at no time (at least as has been recorded in any documentation) has there been so many freak weather events in such a short period (I am talking about the last ten years). But the one really frightening geological event that might happen (and although we know why it might happen it cannot be put down necessarily to global warming) is the collapse of the gulf stream. It does collapse periodically and seems to follow a bit of a cycle. The worrying thing this time is it's not really supposed to happen for about another 3 - 5 thousand years. The way it happens is dilution of sea water at the Arctic. This is caused by the melting of the ice and as a result the salt concentration of the arctic water is decreased. It is the salt which causes a gradient and this drives the gulf stream. There used to be something like 12 salt gradients in that region and now there are only 2 and one of those is about to collapse. Nobody knows if it will happen - there may be a mechanism which naturally restores the salinity levels - but at the moment it looks increasingly likely and probably within 20 years. When it happens the gulf stream, which gives Britain its warmer than expected climate for its latitude (yes it really is warmer in UK than it should be!!) will cease to be and Britain can expect slightly colder winters than Canada. Sorry for the lecture but I though maybe one or two of you out there might like to know. In the meantime I must shovel more snow in an attempt to get the car out - it is completely hidden right now - so I can try and get my OH to work tomorrow....



Glabal warming is happening and has been for the last 10,000 years - since the last ice age - stands to reason. I dont believe any of the latest "spin" about humans causing it or that CO2 emissions are to blame - CO2 is used by plants and they turn it into oxygen (we need more plants) thats just a feeble attempt at making money and trying to slow our oil useage down (or any other hidden agenda??). I studied all this several millenia ago when it was global cooling that everyone was worried about - ozone and aerosols - remember???

i think our recent weather conditions are due to the "la nina" effect, which is where the ocean, specifically the equatorial seas undercurrent cools down, it occurs approx every 13 years and is then followed by the "el nino" effect which is the ocean undercurrent warming. Both these effects cause a change in the gulf stream which at the moment is apparently situated right over the UK instead of being to one side. They also cause all kinds of shifts in weather patterns. That coupled with the flair up of sun spots which occur every 11 years or so, is what could be causing all the weather stuff going on!

Thats my brief understanding of it all! It doesnt change the fact that I'm still cold, eventhough I now live in the South of Spain!!!!!!! 

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Mark my words....It's the Seventh Sign!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

erm... the gulf stream is the atlantic circular current and can never be over the UK or we'd all be very very wet lol. The jet stream, on the other hand, is the high altitude wind which is not in it's normal place and gave rise to the two successively bad summers in the UK. El nino is a Pacific phenomena which does indeed cause problems here but usuall 12 months later. There have been more el ninos recently than ever recorded and has all but destroyed the Peruvian anchovy industry. Oddly enough, a lot of geologists believe that we are in the middle of an ice age and this present period is a normal 'warming' and that we will return to glaciation etc in around 5000 years. They are worried that the recent (and measured) increase in greenhouse gasses and not just CO2 but also methane and sulphur bases might effect a positive feedback and continue to increase in average temperatures. I think global warming (and it was the press I think - I stand to be corrected - who originally coined the phrase) is a bad term since it immediately conjures images of excessive heatwaves etc. But we've had weather extremes before and they don't automatically point to climate change. It is the smaller more subtle changes that give me cause for concern, such as the disappearance and extinction in some species of the bumble bee. It has disappeared in huge regions of China where the local population have to cross polinate their crops with paint brushes or starve. The common yellow bumble bee is now largely a northern Scotland species and has vanished from the south. People who really should know better have introduced foreign species of bee to compensate and this in turn has lead to parasitic infestation of other insects. My very simple view on all this is we really cannot afford to carry on burning fossil fuels. They will run out and probably sooner than any of us would like. 

I've just finished digging out the car but cannot drive anywhere because of the several inches of impacted ice. Temperature is dropping fast yet again. I love rural living but just now a CO2 pumping Chelsea Taxi seems like a hot idea...


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

thrax said:


> erm... the gulf stream is the atlantic circular current and can never be over the UK or we'd all be very very wet lol. The jet stream, on the other hand, is the high altitude wind which is not in it's normal place and gave rise to the two successively bad summers in the UK. El nino is a Pacific phenomena which does indeed cause problems here but usuall 12 months later. There have been more el ninos recently than ever recorded and has all but destroyed the Peruvian anchovy industry. Oddly enough, a lot of geologists believe that we are in the middle of an ice age and this present period is a normal 'warming' and that we will return to glaciation etc in around 5000 years. They are worried that the recent (and measured) increase in greenhouse gasses and not just CO2 but also methane and sulphur bases might effect a positive feedback and continue to increase in average temperatures. I think global warming (and it was the press I think - I stand to be corrected - who originally coined the phrase) is a bad term since it immediately conjures images of excessive heatwaves etc. But we've had weather extremes before and they don't automatically point to climate change. It is the smaller more subtle changes that give me cause for concern, such as the disappearance and extinction in some species of the bumble bee. It has disappeared in huge regions of China where the local population have to cross polinate their crops with paint brushes or starve. The common yellow bumble bee is now largely a northern Scotland species and has vanished from the south. People who really should know better have introduced foreign species of bee to compensate and this in turn has lead to parasitic infestation of other insects. My very simple view on all this is we really cannot afford to carry on burning fossil fuels. They will run out and probably sooner than any of us would like.
> 
> I've just finished digging out the car but cannot drive anywhere because of the several inches of impacted ice. Temperature is dropping fast yet again. I love rural living but just now a CO2 pumping Chelsea Taxi seems like a hot idea...


Hi,
I got up this morning. you guessed , snow, I let the dog out & he sort of half dissapeared, (small dog) it was then I remembered the warning:
" DON'T EAT YELLOW SNOW"
Best you pass the word to those spaniards who have not seen snow until now.
regards griz


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

griz616 said:


> Hi all, I have just been sorting myself out & getting ready to walk down to the local pub. I look out the window & it's SNOWING!!! What is your whether like where you are? I bet it is better than here. Oh well one day we will find a deal for our bungalow, & be in the sun, I hope. regards griz:



It`s a myth Canada is covered in snow! It`s beatiful and sunny here in the Cowtchen Valley "Cowtchen...Native word meaning 'Warmland'


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

crockett said:


> It`s a myth Canada is covered in snow! It`s beatiful and sunny here in the Cowtchen Valley "Cowtchen...Native word meaning 'Warmland'


I haven't been to canada since the late 70's, but I do agree it is a beautifull country but when you were driving through, the one thing missing was a pub/bar if you wanted to have a drink you had to go to a hotel or a club, not my scene
griz


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

There lots of pubs now....It`s apity we have to leave


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

crockett said:


> There lots of pubs now....It`s apity we have to leave


so why come back? griz


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

Family!...It`s as simple as that!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

crockett said:


> Family!...It`s as simple as that!


There is absolutely nothing simple about "family"............... So where are you relocating to, griz


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

Northwest England we still have business interests there................Oh and don`t forget the FAMILY!!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

crockett said:


> Northwest England we still have business interests there................Oh and don`t forget the FAMILY!!


Just hope you find happiness although what ever reason you have for coming back?....................sorry. I just want to be out, lived in n.e england still have fam. there, but once I'm out we can all have visiting rights, yours griz616


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

This one is a duty call.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

crockett said:


> This one is a duty call.


I try not to pay duty, I am the on looking innocent going through customs, but I reiterate : Hope you are happy in your decision, truly griz616


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

Duty? we pay it oneway or another.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

crockett said:


> Duty? we pay it oneway or another.


I think you are giving me a "snow" job, luv griz


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

haha griz. LOL


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

thrax said:


> haha griz. LOL


You should back track up the thread my last quip went over everyones head.
griz


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

It`s a good job it did!!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

crockett said:


> It`s a good job it did!!


go on, tell me it left you cold!!!!!lol
regards griz


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Finally managed to dig my car out of the snow in south east England and get over to the West Country.....not seen snow like this since a small snow shower came down over Calgary!! LOL


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Finally managed to dig my car out of the snow in south east England and get over to the West Country.....not seen snow like this since a small snow shower came down over Calgary!! LOL


where were you in south east england? we are in norfolk, & we have had more snow this year than for quite a while, and I hate the stuff
regards griz


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Griz,

I was in south Bedfordshire (where I was born) visiting my family. I've not seen snow like that in the area since I was a girl (SH - that wasn't too long ago either!)

I have to admit I do like snow but after being snowed in for a week, it was getting a little tiresome.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Since I was a girl"

Yes, those Victorian winters were famous!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I knew you were lurking and waiting to pounce!!! LOL

Were Victorian winters bad then, Steve? Considering I didn't enter this world until 1971, I've no knowledge of them!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I knew you were lurking and waiting to pounce!!! LOL
> 
> Were Victorian winters bad then, Steve? Considering I didn't enter this world until 1971, I've no knowledge of them!


that's it Pasanada, you give him the cold shoulder, regards griz


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Griz  I don't want to give him too cold a shoulder, it's Steve's turn to buy coffee when we meet up again!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> that's it Pasanada, you give him the cold shoulder, regards griz


Cold shoulder? More like freezing shoulder, I hear!! LOL


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Thanks, Griz  I don't want to give him too cold a shoulder, it's Steve's turn to buy coffee when we meet up again!!



As always, my honour, my privilege etc etc


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Cold shoulder? More like freezing shoulder, I hear!! LOL


S'now good we'll have to take life more seriously griz


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I can see you bowing, grovelling etc as I type this! LOL

Cold Shoulder over and out!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I can see you bowing, grovelling etc as I type this! LOL
> Cold Shoulder over and out!


how come you drink with steve hall, if you are in the u.a.e? griz


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I know Steve from when I lived in Spain; I still own property there and visit often.

I'm currently in the UK.....I know, very confusing!!!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I know Steve from when I lived in Spain; I still own property there and visit often.
> 
> I'm currently in the UK.....I know, very confusing!!!


It's all right for some, I just want to sell or swap my house & start a new life, hopefully somewhere wam dry & without snow. griz


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

griz616 said:


> It's all right for some, I just want to sell or swap my house & start a new life, hopefully somewhere wam dry & without snow. griz



no snow in Cyprus unless you up to the mountains


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Veronica said:


> no snow in Cyprus unless you up to the mountains


Hi veronica,
I hear you, but from what I have found out so far, property is more expensive. I don't know the cost of living i.e booze food etc, or the cost of flights, still looking though, I also need to know if my wife's disablement benafits can go with us and if so how? regards griz


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Hi veronica,
> I hear you, but from what I have found out so far, property is more expensive. I don't know the cost of living i.e booze food etc, or the cost of flights, still looking though, I also need to know if my wife's disablement benafits can go with us and if so how? regards griz


Being in the Eu any benefits which a UK citizen is receiving are transferable to Cyprus.
There are threads on the cyprus forums which cover this.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Being in the Eu any benefits which a UK citizen is receiving are transferable to Cyprus.
> There are threads on the cyprus forums which cover this.


please let me know where to find the threads,all help appreciated, regards griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Diario Sur has done a photo-report of the amazing weather in Málaga last week 
SUR, diario de Málaga. Noticias y actualidad de Málaga (Bottom right hand corner) Enjoy! More fun than being in it 

Sadly, the front page is dominated by another ETA bomb in Madrid this morning. Fortunately, nobody was injured.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Diario Sur has done a photo-report of the amazing weather in Málaga last week
> SUR, diario de Málaga. Noticias y actualidad de Málaga (Bottom right hand corner) Enjoy! More fun than being in it
> 
> Sadly, the front page is dominated by another ETA bomb in Madrid this morning. Fortunately, nobody was injured.


Hi steve, I used the link provided but I could not read it, I have enough trouble listening to it, I guess I will have to keep trying, griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you find "El pasado del tornado por Málaga" about 2/3rds down on the r/h/s you will find 5/6 sets of photos. Scary stuff.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> If you find "El pasado del tornado por Málaga" about 2/3rds down on the r/h/s you will find 5/6 sets of photos. Scary stuff.


My god thats well scary
Imagine being in the way when one of those trees fell down


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> My god thats well scary
> Imagine being in the way when one of those trees fell down


It WAS scary. I had to pull off the motorway and Jojo had to stay in a bar LOL 
(She will try to tell us it was alcohol free and she was just keeping her kids company)

The good news? My ex came down and after she saw that weather, she's unlikely to set foot on Spanish soil again!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> It WAS scary. I had to pull off the motorway and Jojo had to stay in a bar LOL
> (She will try to tell us it was alcohol free and she was just keeping her kids company)
> 
> The good news? My ex came down and after she saw that weather, she's unlikely to set foot on Spanish soil again!


Every cloud really does have a silver lining then


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> The good news? My ex came down and after she saw that weather, she's unlikely to set foot on Spanish soil again!


An Act of God, Steve! LOL


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> It WAS scary. I had to pull off the motorway


I shall now be typically Madrileño and say "pah - nothing but a stiff-ish breeze" - these coastal softies  - Still could be MUCH worse - look athe fires and floods in Oz.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> If you find "El pasado del tornado por Málaga" about 2/3rds down on the r/h/s you will find 5/6 sets of photos. Scary stuff.


Thanks steve
I followed your directions, & found the photo's & looked through them all, as you say very scary. I knew about the tornado, but not what it did regards griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What is happening is quiet terrible in Australia. My thoughts are with the people of Australia.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> What is happening is quiet terrible in Australia. My thoughts are with the people of Australia.


Hi Steve
Talking about australia I have had an interesting article forwarded to me:
1) I don't know if it is o.k for the forum.
2)If it is I don't know how to forward it to the forum.
Is it possible to forward it somewhere, to be a) checked, b) if o.k to be put on the forum.
thanks griz
I would apreciate any ones help on this


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Hi Steve
> Talking about australia I have had an interesting article forwarded to me:
> 1) I don't know if it is o.k for the forum.
> 2)If it is I don't know how to forward it to the forum.
> ...


Depends what it is griz.
Is it related to this thread?
Is it related to Spain?
Were not normally allowed to reproduce articles on here because of copyright, but if you have a link you can post it up.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Depends what it is griz.
> Is it related to this thread?
> Is it related to Spain?
> Were not normally allowed to reproduce articles on here because of copyright, but if you have a link you can post it up.


That is`the problem, it is a statement by the p.m of australia that has been forwarded to me. problem is, me not being very good with the computer, I can only forward it, means I need a email address........................
it probably wants to be a thread on its own, I am sure it will attract a lot of interest help if you want to email me on [email protected] I will forward it?
kind regards griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> That is`the problem, it is a statement by the p.m of australia that has been forwarded to me. problem is, me not being very good with the computer, I can only forward it, means I need a email address........................
> it probably wants to be a thread on its own, I am sure it will attract a lot of interest help if you want to email me on [email protected] I will forward it?
> kind regards griz


just when you are told it is safe to go out, you guessed, it snows, see photo. Yet I am told that there is a strange orange ball now appearing in spain? griz


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

griz616 said:


> Hi all, I have just been sorting myself out & getting ready to walk down to the local pub. I look out the window & it's SNOWING!!! What is your whether like where you are? I bet it is better than here. Oh well one day we will find a deal for our bungalow, & be in the sun, I hope. regards griz:


Here on the Costa Blanca its mild and sunny, around 15c. But my 9 year old is FURIOUS to have missed the UK's best snowfall in her lifetime! And she doesn't even know that all her friends from her old school had 3 days off school the other week...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Buenosdiaspet said:


> my 9 year old is FURIOUS to have missed the UK's best snowfall in her lifetime! And she doesn't even know that all her friends from her old school had 3 days off school the other week...



My 11 year old is the same!!!!

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> My 11 year old is the same!!!!
> 
> Jo


hi jo
Can't blame the snow, it has been a nice day today, we went for a drink/race day
the other half wanted a curry on the way home, so instead of getting a taxi, I drove, mistake! reversing out of pub parking space, I hit a tree, that was not there when I parked, 4 hrs before! Anyway she got her curry & we are now home, opening a bottle of wine, can't train an idiot, god bless you all, griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> View attachment 427
> 
> 
> just when you are told it is safe to go out, you guessed, it snows, see photo. Yet I am told that there is a strange orange ball now appearing in spain? griz


Hey no snow, and i saw a fly today in the pub could it be that spring is here? 
We have got to hope, theres all the clearing up to do outside, falling leaves etc. need some nic days to do it. regards grix


----------

